# Anyone heat pressing onesies from Wholesale Baby Blanks?



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey folks,

Is anyone using the baby onesies from Wholesale Baby Blanks? They're 100% cotton and I'm trying to apply a heat transfer to them. I purchased white to start with, and here's my problem(s).

First one I did, I had the heat WAY too high for use on 100% cotton. Turned it brown on the pre-press. UGH.

Second one: Transfer looked great, but scorched. Assumed heat was ok, but pressure was too high. 

Third one: Again, great transfer, scorched. Apparently heat wasn't ok. 

Fourth one: No scorch, lessened heat to 350, used medium pressure for 45 seconds. Transfer didn't release at all. (using hot-peel laser transfers).

Fifth one: Heat was good, upped pressure and dwell time. Better, no scorch initially, but on second press to get the rest of the transfer off, it started to discolor "slightly". I can see it, my wife claims she can't.

Sixth (and final) effort: Heat at 350. Pressure tightened a bit, same 55 second dwell time. No scorch, but parts of transfer wouldn't peel. I re-pressed to remove transfer, again, SLIGHT scorch/discoloration. 

SO....what do you think? Do I need to up the pressure a bit more? (I'm out of onesies for now, ordered and wasted 6). I'm leery of increasing heat or dwell time, as I think that part of it is right. Also, I think I need a backer board or teflon pillow, or SOMETHING to raise the part of the garment where I'm applying the transfer, as the seams in the clothing raise up a bit higher than the surface I'm trying to use. I did use some stacked pages to accomplish this for tonight, but am thinking either a pillow or a board would be a much more sound way to go with it.

Anyone who's done these garments or does 100% cotton with heat transfer, your insight/suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Do the directions with your transfers tell you to press that long? I have never done them this long, the settings I usually use for light colored transfer paper on onesies is 390 to 400 degrees and only 18 to 20 seconds with between medium and heavy pressure. That seems an awful long time for pressing going 55 seconds. also cardboard works good for putting under the part of the garment you are pressing just make sure it is not corrugated. hope this helps


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

The laser transfers usually take 35-40 seconds on 50/50 shirts, with heavy pressure. I lightened the pressure and temp, so I increased the dwell time to try to compensate. 

Towards effort #6, I felt I was getting the right balance in place. Just was wondering if there was anything I might have overlooked.

Thanks!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

a teflon pillow underneath the design helps to miss the seams and a teflon sheet over avoids any scorching. i have occasionally gotten a 100% cotton garment that has sizing or something on the fabric and the sizing will scorch slightly - ugly and irritating - but it comes out when it's washed. same as a 'waste' for me tho, coz i won't send it out the door to a customer!


----------



## rojobean (Apr 14, 2008)

I only press for 25 seconds. I think you are doing it too long.
Good luck


----------



## sjmetter (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

I use Onesies from Wholesale Baby Blanks all the time and heat press rhinestones on the shirts. Set your press to 400 and press for 10 sec. That should do it.


----------



## Oliverhart (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,

I've been using KidsBlanks, their onesies are good quality and they have tons of colors so I am always able to find a good onesie color to contrast my heat press designs.

Here's their website:

Wholesale Newborn Infant & Toddler Onesies, Baby T Shirts, Long Sleeve Lap Tees, Short Sleeve Toddler T Shirts, Receiving blankets, burp cloths, Bulk bibs & Silk-screening | Kids Blanks


----------

